# New sub or subs



## RaaSERI (Jul 4, 2014)

Sold my svs pb13ultra because moved smaller room.
New room http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/134426-home-theater-room-problem.html 

So what kind of subwoofers i should buy for my new room.

2-4 svs is something what i think. But cand decide which ones work best with my room.

Room is treated and sealed quite well now.

Can i get enough low end with 2-4 sb 2000 or should i go with pb2000 or even sb13ultra?


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

RaaSERI said:


> Sold my svs pb13ultra because moved smaller room.
> New room http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/134426-home-theater-room-problem.html
> 
> So what kind of subwoofers i should buy for my new room.
> ...


Have you considered going to a cylinder sub from SVS? Also, I'm curious as to your decision to sell the Ultra - even in a smaller space, you would benefit from having this sub, as it is better than many of the subs you are considering. Was it a footprint issue? If so, just go with the PC-13 Ultra.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tom Riddle said:


> Have you considered going to a cylinder sub from SVS? Was it a footprint issue? If so, just go with the PC-13 Ultra.


exactly what I was gonna say!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> exactly what I was gonna say!
> 
> Lol - great minds think alike. I'm adding a PC-13 Ultra as my second sub, paired with my PB-13 Ultra - can't wait.


----------

